# Product XXXX - Prelaunch wax test



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Occasionally, I get asked to assess a wax by TurtlePlan, a mainstream car care products manufacturer who own a controlling stake in Dodo Juice. TurtlePlan have been very successful selling Wondershine Magicwash Car Shampoo in 5 litre containers in Homebase for less than the cost of a prawn sandwich, but they want to branch out into the world of boutique carnauba waxes. And who can blame them. There's money to be made, and I should know, as I write this on my solid gold keyboard as Bill Gates gets me another cup of tea (only one sugar this time, thanks Bill).

Now, I wasn't expecting much, as TurtlePlan aren't renowned for thousand pound superwaxes, but this new product - let's just call it Product XXXX - really impressed me. It's very similar to some of our waxes for a start, which means it must be amazing. And although I wasn't so keen on the Veneered Mongoose Skull the wax came in to differentiate it from other products in the 1000 GBP plus sector, I liked the look of the contents. A lot.

Using a Dutch applicator (like a German applicator but schlightly schofter, ja?) I spread a thick layer of Product XXXX across my test panel (the fuel filler flap off my Ferrari... hey, I can afford it... I'll just buy a new 430 if anyone notices).










You'll notice I was contractually obliged to write 'TurtlePlan 2000' into the surface, although I can't divulge the name of the product on this thread until at least thirty people have had a guess and it's been posted on another thread already. It was a nice thick layer, so you can see the letters nicely. In fact, it's so thick you could probably lay bricks with it, if they were very small bricks and you substitued carnauba for cement.

Next I took out my new 'Tarby's Wig' buffing towel, a forthcoming addition to the Dodo Juice range, made from celebrity hair strands for extra softness. Unfortunately, the buffed surface was so shiny my glossmeter sh4t itself and I couldn't take a reading. But it was probably just under the sun in terms of overall brightness, and wetter than an otter's purse. Whatever that is.

I tried taking a picture but it was reflecting the universe back into itself and causing halons to collide, so the picture looks a bit rubbish.










Now, the obligatory money shot, I mean beading shot. Not bad, eh? Boulders, not beads.










And as Dave KG tell you, beading means jack when it comes to protection, so I took the corner of Tarby's Wig and gave it a good squidge. It squeaked like a portaloo door in a gale, and one with rusty hinges at that! Hinges that blatantly hadn't seen a drop of Bilt Hamber rust remover and that were in such a poor state even Coxy would think twice about rebuilding them. Although if they were on the door of a 1964 Audi he'd have a bl00dy good go, bless him.

Overall, I'd say Product XXXX adds a glossy nuance to paintwork, but flake pop is so severe the flakes may actually jump off the panel and turn it dull again. Supernatural, BOS and all those superwaxes are going to be in for a very hard time. Epoch will be clamouring for the first pot and Damon Bigpikle has already driven his Saab into a vat of IPA in anticipation of a test. As waxes go, this is the big one. You will want it badly. This is carnauba in a crack pipe, with hundreds and thousands on top. Sell your car, your body or someone else's body, to get it. You will feel inadequate without it, or rather, without the certificate inside the box that guarantees it really is an expensive wax handmade by Mauritian virgins.

Sadly, I have been sworn to secrecy regarding launch date (sometime in the next thirteen years), availability and price. But you can never start wanting a new boutique wax too early. 

OK, so that was a load of guff. But I was testing a product that I'm going to launch or relaunch tomorrow. If you can guess what it is, post the name of the product on this thread and I'll pick a wining answer at random at midday tomorrow. The lucky so and so with the winning answer will get some TurtlePlan 2000, or whatever the wax happens to be. Finally, apologies to Dave KG and all those who made this post possible. I will offer my wrist for chinese burns at the next meet


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

"Best of Super Turtles head"?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm guessing Rubbish Boy Juiced?

Great write up! LOL!


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Or 'Rubbishboys man juice'? :lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Or Turtles Nose Juice!!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

That really really made me laugh.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

_daveR said:


> "Best of Super Turtles head"?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Epoch has the first pot of the first launch 

But i will be wanting plastic one mister, it's still doing well on my Audi too


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Magic wax / wax Magic


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Dom, take this for the container


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Great write up as usual Dom! Looking forward :thumb:


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

krilinmvp said:


> Hey Dom, take this for the container


please do. Rubbishboy's :Super saiyan


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

dutch mongoose! no? .....

turtle juice - prawn wondershine (gold)


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

So this is SN v3  
Subtitled 'Northern lights'


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Quality as always, very funny!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Crystal Meth ??? Robo Dodo LOL

On a serious one are these also the new "smooth" wax like the SN V2 ?? if so i had a go with that today and feck me it aint half bad, one of the nicest waxes iv used for sure.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheered me up that thread did!! :lol::lol:


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Call it - 

Dodo Juice: Product X


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

stripped the Vintage, Royale and SN from the bonnet in anticipation 

'shiny whiney maxi waxey'?


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

splurge


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

Dodo Juice Horse Trailer Wax (or just Double Wax)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

krilinmvp said:


> Hey Dom, take this for the container


hahahaha its Dom!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

krilinmvp said:


> Hey Dom, take this for the container


:lol::lol:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

That made me chuckle  Could it be "Juiced" - Looking forward to it!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

hmmmm I think I have an idea


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

What in all that's Holy, have you been smoking/drinking/sniffing/wiping your ar5e with, Dom?
You're certifiable after that diatribe.

Has to be Factor-X Wax or Mental Wax, although Wax Lyrical, springs to mind too!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well once upon a time.... well lets cut to the chase... I think i agree with MR.brianfocus! 

does that mean i get half a pot? 

O and dom you should have seen this chick i met at this volleyball game i went too today... i was about to get the Supernatural out for her!!... O and tell PJ she doesn't have a sister (i dont think?). hahahahahaha


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

great thread  

is it Turtle juice ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm Think I have an idea too ....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

PMSL 

Very good Dom....


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Excellent thread...

I reckon it's SN v3  Or a new Rubbishboys Juiced


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Made me chuckle!

Gotta be a remixed/relaunch of the DW Double wax...or the Juiced relaunch


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK serious answer, Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Rubbishboys Juiced


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Juice
Rubbishboy's Juiced Edition


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

juicy turtle!
comes in a real giant turtle shell hence a ridiculous 1m price tag!!! :lol: :tumbleweed:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Man, did that make me laugh - brilliant!! :lol: :lol: 

You thought about doing stand up?? You're wasted making waxes :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Man, did that make me laugh - brilliant!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> You thought about doing stand up?? *You're wasted making waxes* :lol:


Fair to say he was probably wasted writing that


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> You're wasted making waxes :lol:


I thought they were pretty good


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Could it be the new and improved DW Double Wax?

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

What this one










Im sure Dom will be along and explain what the difference is but not only that but this to follow soon as well double wax sample test tube


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Dodo DetailingWorldDoubleWax v2


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> What this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this new one the other day when i went to the Dodo lab, the new waxes are certainly a step up in a few ways, the smooth texture is a definite advantage as they go on much easier, (they are like the Z waxes now to the touch and the easy of application is unreal) durability seems to have gone up a bit too  but im still testing as i only got the proper sn V2 the other day and my test is with the SN stick apparently thats slightly different as they had to reformulate to get it in the stick, after seeing some of the new kit they have brought to make this stuff in i think this could be a winner.

The new labels aint half bad too :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Interesting guess it the new SN formula making a new Double wax V2


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, competition closed. Will post details up here in a moment.

Excluding resellers of Dodo Juice, there were three correct answers. Mike B, GeeJay and Epoch. But Epoch has too much Dodo stuff so I'll send him some test pots. I'll flip a coin between Mike B and GeeJay.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Coin flip and GeeJay wins!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Mike was first, let him have it :thumb:


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Coin flip and GeeJay wins!


Lucky do and do....see what i did there!? 

Any chance of a tester pot for the 'not so lucky' runner up


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Do'h. 20 seconds too late. No disrespect at all, I'd have loved to have won, but I feel it's only fair as Mike was first to guess.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Well done 

I thought it was the Juiced as i saw Dom mention this in another post previously but Whizzers was a bit of a give away lol,

Dam, oh well


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

So what is the "Double wax" I wasn't around on here when it made it's first appearance.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is anyone selling this?


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

_daveR said:


> So what is the "Double wax" I wasn't around on here when it made it's first appearance.


iirc its a soft and a hard wax, the 'best of both worlds' one might say. I think you're supposed to layer it


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

No container contest ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ thats it, you lay the hard wax down as a base and then top and layer the soft, it is actually a very good product, its ashame as the first time it came out people only wanted to slap one coat of LSP down and be done with it and people did not really bite, but now people are comming around to the fact that layering waxes and sealants is a god thing (ie zaino layering etc) i think its a good time for a revival.

This is how the car 4 of us did on a detailing meet earlier in the year turned out with it:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

james b said:


>


Ooh...I'm DROOLING!! How was durability vs the dog pee?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris424 said:


> Is anyone selling this?


I think Dodo Direct will be selling and we will possibly be adding it on a group buy thread on DW soon


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, we'll send one Doublewax kit to both Mike B and GeeJay as GeeJay was so nice about passing on his prize. We like that.

OK, a few more details 

Today we are launching the reformulated Doublewax, some Doublewax sample kits and a freshly repackaged Juiced Edition.

The Product XXXX post meant that even those who had an inkling may have been kept guessing, which they were. But the bigger changes in product terms were made to the Doublewax (or Doublewax v2 as I'm sure it'll now be known!) so that is why I slapped some on a small test panel yesterday.

DOUBLEWAX

We launched this with Detailingworld.co.uk last December, a gnat's before xmas. The wax was designed specifically for layering with a thin layer of hard wax for good bonding, then a soft wax over the top for wet look layering. Well, due to distribution reasons (you could really only buy it from Detailingworld, ebay now and again or from one webshop - and that webshop had a change of management) it was very difficult to get hold of and faded away after we brought out Supernatural (which is widely available). Also, as James said, people were finding the need to multi-layer a hassle at the time, but Zaino has changed that and systems are back in vogue. Back in last year, it had some great reviews, being compared to the usual thousand pound suspects and durability of just the soft wax I sent away for testing came back with a '15 weeks plus' comment, so all was good.

Anyway, fast forward to today and both waxes have been reformulated. The hard wax is based on our latest basic hard wax recipe, which has been improved in both texture and carnauba content from the old hard wax. It is now hard to the touch but creamy smooth between the fingers. Even better news is that the hard wax is formulated using lessons and ingredients discovered during the manufacture of Supernatural v2. It is still a few percent behind Supernatural v2 in technical terms but I guess you'd never know in practice. The texture of this is also made to our latest manufacturing methods and this means our entire range of waxes are now on an even higher level than before.

Packaging wise, the new Doublewax is distinguished by its foil silver labelling. It looks nice and bling and the quality of the labels is slightly improved over the old vinyl ones. It comes in an unlabelled plastic tube, but we'll probably get new outer packaging at some point.

Price remains unchanged at 79.50 GBP inc VAT for 2x200ml = 400ml. Could be a bit of a bargain at Supernatural plastic plus a hard wax = 94.50 GBP although that is for 450ml.










DOUBLEWAX SAMPLE KITS

We have also introduced sample kits for Doublewax. These are Double and Lime and Double and Lite. You get 2x 30ml panel pots (hard/soft waxes) and a 200ml bottle of Lime Prime or Lime Prime Lite for prep. Price is 29.50 GBP inc VAT for each one.

Double and Lime...


















...and here's Double and Lite...


















Last and certainly not least, we have made a few changes to:

RUBBISHBOY'S JUICED EDITION

RBJE has always been a great performer and has started to be 'discovered' by a few on here, especially since it was last Dodo standing in Iain's wax test, so we haven't played around with the recipe much. If it ain't broken, don't fix it. However, we have improved the texture so it is now silky smooth between the fingers. In terms of performance, Ben's Original Edition has always held its own against Juiced Edition, but our 'Island Formula' shows how lab production can make a slightly more sophisticated or more consumer friendly product (think cadburys compared to hand made chocolate from raw cocoa). The new texture underlines the difference further, but it is just a minor part of a product. Ben's is great and smells amazing, so buy both and compare and contrast 

Packaging wise, we have repackaged into 200ml plastic containers instead of the old glass container. Our stickers are now also shiny and superbling. In fact, packaging wise it is now one of my favourite products. It really looks the nuts in the flesh.










Hope you guys find the info useful and if you have any questions or comments, just post below


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Link to the first outing i had with original Double wax (a 50:50 with Z Royale)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=46822&highlight=supra


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yes, availability...

The sample kits are likely to be taken by quite a few resellers; RBJE and the Doublewax may be more limited in supply. Ben at www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk will obviously be first port of call for RBJE.

Doublewax wise, I will put up a list of resellers on the DW Dodo forum who are stocking it, otherwise it is worth just keeping 'em peeled. Due to previous supply issues you WILL be able to buy this direct from Dodo Juice - I'll put details on the DW Dodo forum and we take cards now as well as paypal, cheques etc. Bill is also likely to distribute through the group buy format as well etc.


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, competition closed. Will post details up here in a moment.
> 
> _Excluding resellers of Dodo Juice_, there were three correct answers. Mike B, GeeJay and Epoch. But Epoch has too much Dodo stuff so I'll send him some test pots. I'll flip a coin between Mike B and GeeJay.


 Well at least I had it right


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, we'll send one Doublewax kit to both Mike B and GeeJay as GeeJay was so nice about passing on his prize. We like that.


Thats very generous, and thanks both to geejay for being a gent, and to the dodo team :thumb::wave:

Really looking forward to trying them out and ill report back in due course


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, we'll send one Doublewax kit to both Mike B and GeeJay as GeeJay was so nice about passing on his prize. We like that.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho THANKS!!!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike and Geejay, PM me your addresses....

Ta

D


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Yet again Dodo have shown what a great company they are and what great people run it


----------



## brianfocus (Jun 25, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Yet again Dodo have shown what a great company they are and what great people run it


Yep, other companies could learn from them, but I think they won't...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This does sound like a very interesting alternative to a single stage wax product I have to say. 

So how does it compare to Supernatural V2? 

I'm guessing that Double wax is now the Dodojuice range topper?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope, SNv2 is the best wax from a technical perspective. It is a few percent better than Doublewax Soft as a recipe.

So SNv2 remains the best (the lack of fragrance and colour allows a slightly higher concentration of 'active' ingredients).

But Doublewax is very, very good. I'd also plump for two layers (Doublewax) over a single layer of SNv2, although you could always match or exceed it by layering the SNv2 twice.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah I see - my mistake..!

Now makes for a very interesting choice of which one to go for...!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

1 day away and I miss all this....

uummmm....new waxes :rolleys:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> 1 day away and I miss all this....
> 
> uummmm....new waxes :rolleys:


Don't worry they'll probably be at mine when your next here :lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aaaargh... must resist... credit card, soooo close...


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't care for carnuaba wax (spelling??) - preparation is more important and superior to any wax
wax is just the icing on the cake and in australia, no natural wax will last very long at all, especially in northern territory

no wax can give what pre polishing prep and then the polishing work can
plus I'm not going to pay hundreds or thousands of dollars for any wax, let alone a sealant


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Errr, yeah, I think we know all that already  I'm sure there's a lovely cheap sealant out there with your name on which will make you very happy indeed


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Dream Machines said:


> no natural wax will last very long at all, especially in northern territory


LMAO. You live in Adelaide. One of the most Southern parts of Australia. WTF do you care what a "carnuaba" wax does in the Northern Territory?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, we'll send one Doublewax kit to both Mike B and GeeJay as GeeJay was so nice about passing on his prize. We like that.
> 
> OK, a few more details
> 
> ...


New Juiced Edition jars are here, hot off the delivery van and looking splendid. (There's also a little freebie for any one who orders in the next few days. )

I've also got a few of the Doublewaxes and the Doublewax sample packs in stock too.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Went and picked my prize up form the Post Office today, many thanks!!! I can't wait to try it, although I'm not too sure when this'll be 

I like the new shiny labels too, by the way! One thing though - the top label of the 'bottom pot' has rubbed away in transit, so may i suggest maybe a thin layer of foam packaging (you know the stuff you get pc monitors and other electricals wrapped in?) underneath the top pot? 
Not a grumble, just a 'hint' for the future maybe :thumb:

Thanks again!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Geejay... yes, the silver labels are more fragile and can 'rub off' more easily. It's like having a free scratchcard! I'll mention your thought to the packers 

All the best
Dom


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

rubbishboy said:


> New Juiced Edition jars are here, hot off the delivery van and looking splendid. (There's also a little freebie for any one who orders in the next few days. )


Musst......resist......temptation.........


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Musst......resist......temptation.........


resist??? That's crazy talk, buy it, buy it now, all of it. :lol:

** If Mrs The Detail Doctor should ever read this, I'm very sorry!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The packaging on new RBJE is superb


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Epoch said:


> The packaging on new RBJE is superb


I agree - I also *REALLY* like the new decorative text based packaging for the DodoJuice SN V2 in the plastic pots. Superb decorative typography..!

Distinct and very different to everything that's out there.

I do hope Dodojuice extend this visual theme to new products


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

yetizone said:


> I agree - I also *REALLY* like the new decorative text based packaging for the DodoJuice SN V2 in the plastic pots. Superb decorative typography..!
> 
> Distinct and very different to everything that's out there.
> 
> I do hope Dodojuice extend this visual theme to new products


Cheers... yes, all Supernatural products will be branded as such. It is a range, not just a wax


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

yetizone said:


> I agree - I also *REALLY* like the new decorative text based packaging for the DodoJuice SN V2 in the plastic pots. Superb decorative typography..!
> 
> Distinct and very different to everything that's out there.
> 
> I do hope Dodojuice extend this visual theme to new products


really glad you like it, went back to graphic design basics on it to compliment the clean and stylish ideology behind Supernatural... and as dom says, there is more to come.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

baseballlover1 said:


> Well once upon a time.... well lets cut to the chase... I think i agree with MR.brianfocus!
> 
> does that mean i get half a pot?
> 
> O and dom you should have seen this chick i met at this volleyball game i went too today... i was about to get the Supernatural out for her!!... O and tell PJ she doesn't have a sister (i dont think?). hahahahahaha


who needs the sister, if the original is out there, waiting...


----------

